# Due April 2015....



## grace1029

HI Everyone!

I am 38 and took two tests this morning, both show that I am pregnant with #2~! I am thrilled and shocked and of course nervous.

Anyone else due around the time I am? 

This will be my 2nd baby. I am concerned how I will manage with two and working fulltime!

How are you all? Calling OB tomorrow for blood work~!
:happydance:


----------



## grace1029

I still can't believe im pregnant again. Feeling so lucky - and hopeful.


----------



## Elphabaa77

I will be 37 next month and am due with my first on 3/2/2015. Never seen a positive pregnancy test in my life until June 20th, it was an amazing feeling after all of the trying, fertility treatments, and disappointment. We were really starting to accept the idea it was never going to happen for us, then we got this wonderful surprise!

Happy and healthy 9 months to you! :thumbup:


----------



## nessaw

Hi I'm due at the start of April too. 3rd if you go by ov 6th by lmp. Hoping for my rainbow.


----------



## grace10209

Are you guys getting betas done? I had my first one today - 37!
Now it just needs to double on Wednesday when I go back.

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## nessaw

We don't get betas in the uk. Am booked in for an early scan because of my losses. That's on the 20th. Good numbers. X


----------



## BlessedRoads

I'm due March 2015. I'm 44 and will be 45 next month. Congrats to you too :) xoxo


----------



## Elphabaa77

grace10209 said:


> Are you guys getting betas done? I had my first one today - 37!
> Now it just needs to double on Wednesday when I go back.
> 
> Fingers crossed :)

I had betas in the beginning. Just remember as long as they are doubling, you're doing good! :thumbup:


----------



## grace1029

I wonder why they don't do beta's in the uk? I also wonder why they have gas & air there and not here? :shrug:

weird huh?

I had an epidural with my dd but im not sure it worked.
my pain never went away, they made me start pushing before they even finished putting it in. She came 45 minutes last and then they had me get up and pee about 1.5 hrs after epi was placed, so im thinking it didn't work at all, as how could I get up and walk around??? right?


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello ladies I'm 38 due 4/15/15 !!!

I'm thinking of starting a Pregnancy Group for us over 35 w Spring babies let me know what u guys think!! :)


----------



## ssjad

Congratulations! I'm also 38 and expecting no. 6 in April next year. It'll be autumn here though ;-)


----------



## Little G

Hey ladies,

Im Gwen, and 37. Just got an unexpected BFP this afternoon, still trying let it sink in, Im in complete and utter shock!:wacko:

Guess i'll be due in April too!. 

xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Heres a link if u would like to joing our Bump group

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-over-35/2219531-miracles-making-2015-a.html


----------



## purplelou

hi ladies and huge congratulations to you all :hugs:

Im also due in April - around the 19th, this will be my second baby - my little girl is 2 in Novemember, Ive had 2 losses before her
Im going to be 43 in april, just before this baby arrives x

so nice to meet you all x


----------



## Little G

24th of April for me! :cloud9::cloud9:

xx


----------



## Little G

purplelou said:


> hi ladies and huge congratulations to you all :hugs:
> 
> Im also due in April - around the 19th, this will be my second baby - my little girl is 2 in Novemember, Ive had 2 losses before her
> Im going to be 43 in april, just before this baby arrives x
> 
> so nice to meet you all x


Hi there,

Nice to meet you too, my little girls 2 in October! :flower: I'll be 38 next month, hoping everything goes ok the same as my last pregnancy, fingers crossed! xx


----------



## grace1029

Hi Everyone
how are you all feeling? I am sooo bloated! i can't believe it. I dont know how on earth i am going to keep hiding this pregnancy until i hit week 12???????

OMG - :haha::haha:


I am also hungry all the time. I am naturally a heavier set person, i have to work my ass off to keep my weight in good range, i eat very well (when not preg) and work out to the extreme at times just to keep lean.

However, when im pregnant my body seems to laugh at me and say "girl, just except the weight and be happy for a healthy baby" :wacko:


----------



## mychelle4

Hello ladies, 
I'm 38 (39 in October) and expecting #2 at the end of April (28th). I have a dd who is 14, and isn't to excited about the prospect of having a sibling. I didn't plan on telling her at all this early on, but my mother is a tad bit to excited about this pregnancy, and I'm terrified she's going to let something slip in front of my daughter.

I was only 24 when I had my first child, and I sailed through it with hardly a symptom or fearful thought to speak of. I'm terrified this time around. I swear my heart wants to just relax and be happy, but I'm so afraid that something is or will be wrong that I can hardly relax at all. I don't have my first appointment till the middle of September so there really isn't much that is going to make me feel better anytime soon.

I certainly hope everyone here has a happy and healthy nine months...with the first few being as calm as possible.:winkwink:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Michelle! Congrats!

I feel the same too, I'm more anxious with this pregnancy than I was with my daughter!

and yes grace I feel really bloated too!


----------



## grace10209

Hi all

Michelle - yes just try and think positive thoughts. Everything will be fine.

I'm 8 weeks today !!!! Yay - just a tad closer to hitting 12 weeks! Woohoo

I swear the hardest part for me is keeping the secret.

We have my dd first bday party at our house on sept 6 and I have no clue how I'll hide my belly from everyone. Especially my MIL who just loves to make commentary about people's weight. Ughhhh

Lmao - oh well, what can I do? Haha

How are you all hanging in?


----------



## mychelle4

My biggest problem right now seems to be mood swings. Everything either makes me cry or pisses me off! Still pretty early for me though. :) Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## grace1029

how are you all doing? im good. just hit 12 weeks so im thrilled. starting to tell people now. yay!

im moody often too, i am SO SO short with my DH> the poor man. lol

how about you guys? Also, im just about out of my reg clothes, probably by next week i wont be able to wear my pants anymore. OY

i haven't been able to wear jeans for a while, im talking about work pants.


----------



## fluterby429

Do you mind if I join? I'm 36 due April 27th

Anyone doing the MatrniT21 testing?


----------



## grace10209

I did the test, my OB called it NIPT but it's a blood test the tests for Down syndrome
And other things. The wait for the results was brutal. I think I finally got them
On day 12. Ughhh

All is well though and we have a boy in there!!!

Are you getting it done?


----------



## fluterby429

I'm hoping so I'm going to make some phone calls tomorrow to see if it an get set up. 

Congrats on all being well with the baby boy!


----------



## maribusta79

Hi ladies, I'm 35 and expecting my first (maybe only) after a mmc this January. My EDD is April 21, 2015 :) so far all is well, lots of 24/7 nausea from week 6-11, and I'm almost at 12 weeks. My 12 week scan is this coming Wednesday 8Oct14, and we should get our panorama test results around 9Oct14, just praying for a healthy baby :) 

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## fluterby429

Mari- congrats on the baby! We are due close. I had IVF and my due date is 4/27 but baby is measuring 4 days ahead! I'm having my blood tests on Monday, and my doctor confirmed we will be doing the extra genetic testing. I'm anxious to find out the gender but I honestly just want baby to be healthy. Good luck on your 12w scan. I know you're excited to see baby!


----------



## fluterby429

Here's my precious at 10+3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## maribusta79

Cute peanut fluterby! Did you find out which genetic test ur doctor will be doing? There are several out there. Good luck whichever route you go and best wishes for a healthy bill of healthy for baby, I'm starting to feel a little anxious for our results :S


----------



## fluterby429

I emailed the doctor and asked for the MaterniT-21 or the Harmony test because idk which one they use. He said it's not a problem to add it to my blood work. My appointment is today @ 1:30. I know the waiting for the results is going to be hard. I just want to know all is well. Learning the gender is just a bonus and gives me something fun to look forward to with the test


----------



## maribusta79

I got my panorama test results yesterday! 3 days earlier than expected, it was so fast, only 7 business days from having the test done :) we were thrilled to find out baby seems very healthy as everything came back very low risk (under 1/10,000 risk). What a relief, worth every penny. And the icing on the cake is that we are having a little girl! Best day ever, we feel truly blessed. Tomorrow we have our 12 week scan, excited to see baby again :)


----------



## fluterby429

maribusta79 said:


> I got my panorama test results yesterday! 3 days earlier than expected, it was so fast, only 7 business days from having the test done :) we were thrilled to find out baby seems very healthy as everything came back very low risk (under 1/10,000 risk). What a relief, worth every penny. And the icing on the cake is that we are having a little girl! Best day ever, we feel truly blessed. Tomorrow we have our 12 week scan, excited to see baby again :)

That's awesome news. I can't wait to her mine back. I had it done on Monday. 

Last night I ended up in the ER so sure I was miscarrying after I passed a small blood clot and quite a bit of bleeding. It was terrifying! Ultrasound showed baby doing fine and the tech snuck me a pic. However, I'm not out of the woods yet. I was diagnosed with a sub choronic hematoma. They said it was small but I'm scared to death.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## maribusta79

Fluterby, so glad all is ok, what a scare! Don't stress too much subchorionic hematomas are fairly common, I'm pretty sure early on my first scan showed one by I think it was absorbed, so hang in there and have faith. Do you have a fetal Doppler? That may help reassure u if u can listen to baby's heart in ur own and check in on him/her. Hugs!


----------



## fluterby429

YES I have a Doppler and I've listened twice today just to be sure I've been in bed all day! My doctor doesn't want to see until my next OB appointment in 4 weeks!!! I find that insane


----------

